# Fitted wardrobes before or after carpet is laid?



## Phil Sewell (7 Aug 2011)

This has probably come up before but I have made a couple of fitted wardrobes to go in a new build house. I have the choice of fitting before the carpet is laid or after and I'm a bit undecided at the moment. I'd appreciate any comments on the pros and cons to help me make my mind up.

Thanks,

Phil.


----------



## Charlie Woody (7 Aug 2011)

Whilst I am an amateur and the professionals on here may have a different opinion my choice would always be to fit the wardrobes before the carpet. This is for the following reasons:
1. If you need to get a fixing into the floor you can see where the joists are running from the floorboard nails.
2. The carpet fitter can fix right up to your wardrobe which I feel will give a neater finish.
3. Easier to clean up any mess you make on floorboards rather than carpet.


----------



## andersonec (7 Aug 2011)

Before, better to fix to the floor and have the carpet finish against the base, much better finish as the base will not be squashing the carpet down (ugly)


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (7 Aug 2011)

Before.

As you will be fixing to the floor, (I assume, I normally need to,) it will mean the carpet will have to be cut by yourself to make sure there is a good and level seating on top of the sub flooring. If the floor is slightly out (bowed) in places this will also save you the time scribing-in as the carpet will cover up small indifferences and/or packers. A carpet fitter will make the carpet look good where it meets the wardrobe but if you have to cut the carpet you will not have enough carpet to make that neater edge plus you may have to take up more carpet (and underlay) to fit new carpet grips. If you may a mistake when cutting the carpet its down to you to fix it.

If you fix directly on top of carpet its not a real sound seating and if they wish to change the carpet in the future, to one of a contrasting colour, you may get an out line of the old colour showing at the bottom where they can not remove the old carpet. Also the same if they change to a flooring of a shorter height which can make the whole thing look really silly and needed beadings could detract from the look of the piece.


----------



## Paul Chapman (7 Aug 2011)

I would always fit the wardrobes before fitting the carpet. If the wardrobes are having a plinth, take into account the thickness of the carpet and underlay in determining the height of the plinth. Can't see any benefit in fitting the carpet first :? 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------

